# LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL Check this out Bombing Crew LOL LOL



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

_:r:rIs what I did when I read the below PM:r_
It seems some1is trying to Infertrate our war/mission fellas. Just who do he/she/they think there dealing with He saw my sigtag and now he wants to help. Ok check this out, this PERSON just joined this month *(hint)* ZERO Post *(but can find the time to pm me about our mission for his friend.)* Oh by the way he's so helpful *(yeah right)* he's going to give me the addy of his friend so we can bomb him. Buddy if I need a addy I'll go to the *QUEEN of ADDYS* *(if u dont know who that is then your the1that needs the help:bn)* Trust me you cant/wont be able to get in our minds _(the lil/nasty1's we have)_

Well I posted the Pm he/she/they sent to me *(hope I didnt violate any rules MODS)* I just thought this was funny and wanted the CREW/jungle to get a good laugh at this weak attemp to infertrate our lines:r

Well COMMANDERS I'll be sending pm's this week as to who's going to be destroyed, blown up, of course shown some BROTHERLY LOVE  and from there I'll be contacting the rest of the crew and giving you your targets. This may be opened for new soilders:gn

Ps. Im offering a 5pack to the troop that brings me this person head on a stick:hn if I had his pm addy then I could track him right to his command post, but that will be to easy.

*But whats even worse, he didnt even post a introduction to the jungle. Man he's in for a longgggg ride:z:bn*

Ok yall check this out:

Private Message: Hello 
Today, 08:13 AM 
MNWanger 
Newbie in the jungle

MNWanger's ProfileJoin Date: Jun 2008
Location: MN for now
Posts: 0
Ring Gauge: 10
Trader Feedback: 0 MNWanger's Icons

Hello

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I saw your sigtag, and was wondering. A friend of mine said that he found out that he's the target of a mass boming, but that no-one has his addy. Should your target be my friend, I may be able to help you out.

Can you please let me know who it is?

Thanks,
Mike

MNWanger


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The things I do :r


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Now that's funny...wish i thought of it.....:r:r


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

BigVito said:


> The things I do :r


You have friends, Perry?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

replicant_argent said:


> You have friends, Perry?


:r with benefits :BS


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

BigVito said:


> The things I do :r


Your too easy to hit :tg


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ir13 said:


> Your too easy to hit :tg


:r one big hit in 9 years, I did well till then ma'am


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:hn:hn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> The things I do :r


I know it wasnt u:bn



rck70 said:


> Now that's funny...wish i thought of it.....:r:r


Maybe u did


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Good instincts, Officer! :tu

Glad the police training kicked in... gonna take a little more than that effort to get top secret information. Too funny! :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I know it wasnt u:bn
> 
> Maybe u did


It was Tom then :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Good instincts, Officer! :tu
> 
> Glad the police training kicked in... gonna take a little more than that effort to get top secret information. Too funny! :r


And u know this mannnn:r



BigVito said:


> It was Tom then :r


My right wing commander will never do a thing like this:gn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> And u know this mannnn:r
> 
> My right wing commander will never do a thing like this:gn


:rthat I can vouch for


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :rthat I can vouch for


So can he:tu

Make sure u reply to your pm this time. It's going to be a "All Hands On Deck Bomb":gn:mn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> So can he:tu
> 
> Make sure u reply to your pm this time. It's going to be a "All Hands On Deck Bomb":gn:mn


If he doesn't vouch for himself, demote him :gn:r

I didn't get a pm


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> If he doesn't vouch for himself, demote him :gn:r
> 
> I didn't get a pm


I'll never demote the IceMan
I havent sent it yet, but when I do it's on:gn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I'll never demote the IceMan
> I havent sent it yet, but when I do it's on:gn


:r I'm going to demote the whole lotta them :gn:gn:gn


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I'll never demote the IceMan
> I havent sent it yet, but when I do it's on:gn


Booker we're gonna have to start chargin you for the use of smilies. :r


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

it will be on when Booker says it on and those who need to know ,know


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

sailchaser said:


> it will be on when Booker says it on and those who need to know ,know


:r 



the Rock says


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> You have friends, Perry?





BigVito said:


> :r with benefits :BS


Any of them human?

:r :r :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Any of them human?
> 
> :r :r :ss


:r when I close my eyes


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> :r when I close my eyes


Baaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

actually, I do know this guy and so do some of the MN crew (Beagleboy 
and probably some others)

Mike is a good guy, did several trades with him and email him on a regular 
basis. He is a great guy that has been active on other cigar forums where 
he has a great reputation (he is on cigar family if I am not mistaking)

In my opinion no one deserves to be called out in public this blatantly. 
It is something that should be resolved via PM.

Mike was trying to help out because he heard some of the people in chat 
were looking for my addy and I did not want to give it out. 
Like he said he thought you were the one bombing me and he tried to help 
the people trying to bomb me out.

Maybe it would have helped if you had simply asked him who his friend 
was rather then jumping to conclusions about his intent.


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> _:r:rIs what I did when I read the below PM:r_
> It seems some1is trying to Infertrate our war/mission fellas. Just who do he/she/they think there dealing with He saw my sigtag and now he wants to help. Ok check this out, this PERSON just joined this month *(hint)* ZERO Post *(but can find the time to pm me about our mission for his friend.)* Oh by the way he's so helpful *(yeah right)* he's going to give me the addy of his friend so we can bomb him. Buddy if I need a addy I'll go to the *QUEEN of ADDYS* *(if u dont know who that is then your the1that needs the help:bn)* Trust me you cant/wont be able to get in our minds _(the lil/nasty1's we have)_
> 
> Well I posted the Pm he/she/they sent to me *(hope I didnt violate any rules MODS)* I just thought this was funny and wanted the CREW/jungle to get a good laugh at this weak attemp to infertrate our lines:r
> ...


Christ! I was just trying to be helpful.  A friend on here said he heard that he was in for a bombing, but that he had kept his addy a bit of a secret. I figured that if I could help by providing the addy, you'd be able to give him what he deserves.

Now, as for not posting an intro thread, I couldn't post right away, and didn't check anything out at home last night. I will say that there is at least one other local (MN) here that knows me well and knows that I have good intentions. I will post an intro thread shortly.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Mike, welcome! I don't know you in person, but I have heard nothing but good about you and I owe you one for forwarding those Soprano boxes. Hope you like your new ashtray


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Booker we're gonna have to start chargin you for the use of smilies. :r


The sad part is I would pay big$$$ to be able to keep using them. especially this:chk



sailchaser said:


> it will be on when Booker says it on and those who need to know ,know


True but who ever wants in can join in on the fun:tu



SmokeyNL said:


> In my opinion no one deserves to be called out in public this blatantly.
> It is something that should be resolved via PM. This wasnt a blantant attempt to bash anyone at all. (ill explain more below)
> 
> Mike was trying to help out because he heard some of the people in chat
> ...


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

^^^^^^ Excellent response Booker, proves why you're a stand up BOTL:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> ^^^^^^ Excellent response Booker, proves why you're a stand up BOTL:tu


Thxs now that makes 1 of my 2-3 people that thinks im cool:tu

Update via pm 1/2 of the prob solved already, now thats how we do it here on cs:tu:tu:tu

& I didnt have to pull my gun this time:gn


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

No need for a gun, I explained why mike was trying to give guys my addy and that I may have misenterprited due to english not being my first language. 

I appreciate the fast reply and the way Booker handled it:ss

Let's see if I can shoot a dutch package bookers way


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

SmokeyNL said:


> No need for a gun, another one of bookers bad jokes I explained why mike was trying to give guys my addy and that I may have misenterprited due to english not being my first language. Let some people here tell it, it not mine either:r
> 
> I appreciate the fast reply and the way Booker handled it:ss I learned from the jungle.
> 
> *Let's see if I can shoot a dutch package bookers way*


REmember I shoot back (and thats no joke):gn:chk

Glad we cleared things up bro:tu


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> REmember I shoot back (and thats no joke):gn:chk
> 
> Glad we cleared things up bro:tu


That's ok, seeing you in wooden shoes would make up for any hit at all (post pics )


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

SmokeyNL said:


> That's ok, seeing you in wooden shoes would make up for any hit at all (post pics )


Bring it on buddy:chk:chk
PS. What so wooden shoes have to do with anything:r Is that a oldschool or country saying sounds like somethign my father would say


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Bring it on buddy:chk:chk
> PS. What so wooden shoes have to do with anything:r Is that a oldschool or country saying sounds like somethign my father would say


Well since Don Fernando and me are Dutch we descided we needed to 
come up with something to make out bombs etc. different from those of 
others so we came up with this:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=156658
and 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=159376

several packages with clogs have been landing or are going to land soon, 
these however made nice examples 

No worries, I will include cigars and other stuff as well 
:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

SmokeyNL said:


> Well since Don Fernando and me are Dutch we descided we needed to
> come up with something to make out bombs etc. different from those of
> others so we came up with this:
> 
> ...


I think I would look cute in pink shoes:r
Alright im out, im headed to work for the day. Take care bro and im glad we fixed this before things got out of hand.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I think I would look cute in pink shoes:r


Well then, give us your shoesize and we'll take care of that.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Don Fernando said:


> Well then, give us your shoesize and we'll take care of that.


Ok sure im a size:fu:fu:tg:SM if yall dont have them I can fit a :bx:fu:tg

Ok im going to work for real now, stop post to me so I wont be in trouble.


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

It's all good now, bro. I admit that I was taken aback a bit at first, but I should have known better, having been a member of CF for 3 years, and knowing how that place operates. I'll send you PM, too.

Mike


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

So are you Wanger's friend that needed a little something out of Vegas about 1.5 years ago? :tu

Just a misunderstanding, Wanger is a good guy - with all the bombing going on, several people seem to be a bit paranoid about it :chk :chk :chk



SmokeyNL said:


> actually, I do know this guy and so do some of the MN crew (Beagleboy
> and probably some others)
> 
> Mike is a good guy, did several trades with him and email him on a regular
> ...


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

The box of casa fuente Cg's was me yes 
thanks for helping out on that, I couldn't wait untill I got there to obtain some 

Looks like Mike might become a victim of a bombing soon 



Beagle Boy said:


> So are you Wanger's friend that needed a little something out of Vegas about 1.5 years ago? :tu
> 
> Just a misunderstanding, Wanger is a good guy - with all the bombing going on, several people seem to be a bit paranoid about it :chk :chk :chk


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

SmokeyNL said:


> The box of casa fuente Cg's was me yes
> thanks for helping out on that, I couldn't wait untill I got there to obtain some
> 
> Looks like Mike might become a victim of a bombing soon


[email protected] me.....


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

Beagle Boy said:


> So are you Wanger's friend that needed a little something out of Vegas about 1.5 years ago? :tu
> 
> Just a misunderstanding, Wanger is a good guy - with all the bombing going on, several people seem to be a bit paranoid about it :chk :chk :chk


Thanks Mike.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

MNWanger said:


> [email protected] me.....


Won't do that, but a bomb is a different story


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

SmokeyNL said:


> That's ok, seeing you in wooden shoes would make up for any hit at all (post pics )


Anyone sending Booker shoes needs to make sure they are water and mud proof. Just in case he is required to treck through the dirty stuff in the line of duty......Mudman


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Anyone sending Booker shoes needs to make sure they are water and mud proof. Just in case he is required to treck through the dirty stuff in the line of duty......Mudman


:chk:r:r:r:chk


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Thxs now that makes 1 of my 2-3 people that thinks im cool:tu
> 
> I think your pretty cool too! http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gif


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Sailkat said:


> DETROITPHA357 said:
> 
> 
> > Thxs now that makes 1 of my 2-3 people that thinks im cool:tu
> ...


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

Talked to Booker last night on my way home from work. It was all good before, but I'm still glad I called and talked to him.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Don't worry, Bookers new ride will keep him out of the mud slinging.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sailkat said:


> DETROITPHA357 said:
> 
> 
> > Thxs now that makes 1 of my 2-3 people that thinks im cool:tu
> ...


----------

